# Anyone know Fromm's full guaranteed analysis & ash levels?



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I see Fromm does not list their calcium/phosphorus on their site, so I didn't know if anyone had asked them.

I e-mailed them a few days ago with two questions (one about something else, and one about ash) and they didn't answer my question. I'm thinking they either missed it because I had written other things, or just didn't know, I have no idea.

But anyone happen to know?


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I asked them about this an they sent me an excel spreadsheet with everything including ash and cal/phosphate. Great info. Will post when I get home this evening!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Oops!

There was a PDF attached to my first email I didn't see.

Thanks anyways. I got it. Let me know if you want the info.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

If you could post it I would be interested.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I've got it as well. The formulas are almost exactly the same, depending on if they are grain-inclusive or grain-free. The canned formulas are in it too.
https://docs.google.com/open?id=1y39CBpaj8X-gcBJYuU22uzqnZYROqz8kFZUa4ReEwXAY3mWYGjdeMHicwlhE


----------

